# UV Sterilizer Questions? 90 gallon tank



## Abayomi (Aug 9, 2011)

I would like to add a UV Sterilizer to my 90 gallon bow front freshwater tank. I currently run a Rena Filstar XP3 (which I believe has a 350gph flow rate). I would like to add it to my outtake line (if possible), although from what i have read... the flow may be too high? From what i understand, the flow rate should be lower (correct me if i am wrong) so the water has longer contact from the UV light. 

Would really appreciate if anyone can answer a few questions for me as this is a huge learning curve for me...

Would it still be okay to add the UV light to the outtake hose off my Rena Filstar XP3?

Or is it better I use one with a power head with a lower gph flow rate that sits inside the tank? 

I really don't want to look at the extra equipment sitting inside my tank. It is beautiful planted (thanks to Bien on this list). Plus i have a large covered canopy and also a large enclosed stand that it sits on... so would rather have it hidden if possible.

I was looking at the TMC Vectron as it seems to have good reviews (would rather spend a little extra and have it work well)... although not sure even where to get one from or what other one would be good for my tank (90 gallons with the Rena Filstar xp3 - 350gph flowrate.. I believe that is the correct flow rate).

Can anyone suggest what they would consider a good UV sterilizer for my tank? Where would be the best place to purchase it? Also something I should possible consider if the cost of the replacement bulbs and how easy they are to find? 

I live in the Vancouver area... but am happy to drive the the US if there is somewhere there I can purchase one? 

I really appreciate any advice people have. Again, this is a huge learning curve and want to be sure I invest in the correct UV Sterilizer.

THANK YOU!!

Tracy


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I bought the coralife 6x (18W) UV from king eds. Best price I could find was there at the time. Ive had it running for almost a year. I have it hooked up to my rena xp3. I have no algea and no problems with green water or parasites. Its worked like a charm. I did find it tricky to mount but I can post a picture tonight of how I have it set up. I prefer to buy name brand and local on supplies for return puposes and quality. I did have a burnt out bulb straight out of the box. Easily had it exchanged for a new one. 

The dwell time from what Ive read is more important when running a UV on outdoor ponds. They get green water easily so you want the water passing threw the UV at a slower rate. On a aquarium green water isnt as likely so the dwell time isnt as important. I have fought off ICK without treatment. I purchased a fish brought it home. The next day he had ICK. All I did was turn up the tank temp and let the UV do its job. ICK gone in a couple days and it didnt spread to my 35 Africans. Uv saved the day. Its a good investment IMO 

Coralife UV
•6x (18W) - 200-400 gph
Rena XP3 is rated for tanks up to 175 gallons with a flow rate of up to 350 gph

Problem solved its a Perfect match. The xp3 runs slower than its GPH when its full of media and the filter pads are semi dirty


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The key to any UV's effectiveness is to keep the flow rates within the acceptable range for to maintain its effectiveness in handling whatever pathogen you are trying to kill. Check this out: Plumbing Parts for Aquarium & Ponds; Ball Valves, T Diverters, Hose Barbs, Intake & Return Adapter Half way down the page they have water diverters. You could probably build these yourself if you wanted to. Then you could tap the XP3's outlet for this. This site also sells the Vecton.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

if you build yourself something like the diagram you can control the flow rate through the UV unit...you speed up or slow down the water exposure rate by opening or closing the ball valves. Remember water will take the path of least resistance this allows you to direct 100% of the flow through the UV unit or any percentage of that total flow rate. I purchased the Corallife Turbo Twist 36 watt unit and although I have not used it yet, other reports from other users give it high marks!


----------



## Abayomi (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, I was reading stuff about green water in ponds. I was told about the Coralife one. Just just researching around I saw the Vecton and the Green Machine come up fairly often saying they are really good ones. So thought i would look a little deeper. I would rather purchase locally but would like to get a good one. It sounds like the Coralife one may work fine. I have a small bit of algae growing and don't want it to get worse. Also always seem to have small particles floating around... I know the UV light will make the tank nice and clear. I wonder if the 9watt is good enough? Do you have it in your 125 gallon? Mine is 90... Do you know how much the replacement bulb is? 

Thanks for your response... would LOVE to see how you attached it. This is all so foreign for me but happy to learn.


----------



## Abayomi (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks!! This is what i was reading. I did check out that site and may go that route. Just wanted to check and see if I really have to lower my flow rate on the Rena XP3... I am thinking I may. Is this where you order parts from?

At the moment, I just want to get my water clearer and control the very small amount of algae that is starting to form. I understand its healthier for the fish as well as the plants? My tank is beautiful and want to keep it well maintained. We have lots of plants and run a CO2 as well. Are you familiar with the Vecton or the Green machine? Or the Coralife one? Not sure if i can even get the first two somewhere within the Vancouver area of have to order it online? 

Thanks for responding!!


----------



## Abayomi (Aug 9, 2011)

GREAT Diagram!! Where did you get your Turbo twist from? That was one of the two (Vecton and the utrbo Twist) that I read were excellent! 

With your diagram... do you close off one side so the water is all going through the UV light? Or do you leave the other path slightly open?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought it JL Aquatics in Burnaby. I purchased the 36 watt 12X unit as I have a 230 gallon tank!
Yes, the intent of the ball valves is to slow down the flow through the UV unit yet NOT slow down the output flow of the canister...allowing you to treat the water at a slower rate...over a period of time 100% of the water will eventually flow through the UV unit as long as you have good tank circulation.


----------



## Abayomi (Aug 9, 2011)

From what i understand... I should install the ball values to slow down the water flow through the outtake tubing. When looking at the Coralife 3x 9w Turbo twister... it has a 100-200 GPH... 

Although the Coralife 6x 18w turbo twister has 200 to 400 GPH rating. 

My Rena filstar XP3 has a 350GPH although with all the stuff inside, it would be slower. 

So does that mean that i won't have to get put in the ball valve if i buy the 6x 18W? Please correct me if I am wrong.

Not sure if this is the one that king ed sells?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Imo you don't need the check valve. Great idea though. I would use that on a larger filter. The Xp3 wih media in it defenitly is slower than its rating. I think the bulbs are $40. They are supposed to be changed once a year. Other bulb brands fit so you don't have to buy the coralife bulb to replace it. I took some pictures of of my setup. Simple and clean. Just how I like it!

You mentioned you had minor algea on rocks. The uv does not kill hair algea. It only kills free floating algea. Although I havn't has a spec of hair algea in my tank and I have 50 africans cichlids in there. So maybe it dos help but everything I've read says it doesn't. My water is nice and clean though.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

The reason I chose to include the ball valves is the fact that I am running an FX5 filter and wanted to slow the flow down through the UV unit as the flow rate from the FX5 is quite high. I can if I want direct 100% of the water from the output of the FX5 through the UV unit if I want to, however the key to UV is exposure time...the longer the water is exposed to UV the better...or so they say. As for bulbs, I am not sure of the cost. I am running three FX5's on my 230 but only one will direct water through the UV unit.


----------



## Abayomi (Aug 9, 2011)

Wonderful Photos!! Thanks!! I just have a small amount of algae showing up on the class, plants... just a very small amount. In fact you wouldn't even notice it unless you really look. There is no hair algae at all. Had that years ago. Not sure if it would eventually help with that or not, was hoping it would. Although my main concern is making the water look so clear. I tried a UV light with a power head a couple of months ago when I got ick and couldn't believe the difference in the water and how clear it was. AMAZING! Plus i want to protect my fish which I really love! My tank is my baby and want to do everything to keep it running smooth. Its beautifully planted too. ) 

Thanks so much for all your advice!! Its really appreciated.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

The reason I chose to include the ball valves is the fact that I am running an FX5 filter and wanted to slow the flow down through the UV unit as the flow rate from the FX5 is quite high. I can if I want direct 100% of the water from the output of the FX5 through the UV unit if I want to, however the key to UV is exposure time...the longer the water is exposed to UV the better...or so they say. As for bulbs, I am not sure of the cost. I am running three FX5's on my 230 but only one will direct water through the UV unit. I am sure King Eds would sell both brands. I think the ratings on the UV units are simply to give you an idea of what size you should use with whatever sized tank you are running, although their input and output tubing are different sizes from one model to another. I am sure they can handle the GPH ratings they suggest but I would not want to use to small of a unit on a higher flow rate as you would just slow down the output of your filter.
Keep in mind an aquarium is technically a closed loop...meaning that eventually all of the water will flow through the filter unless you truly have a dead spot within your tank where the water never moves...but that is unlikely. So that being said, eventually all of the water in your tank will flow through the UV unit. I am more of a believer in how times an hour you circulate the water volume of your tank through filtration...as an example...if you have a 100 gallon tank with a filter flow rate of 100 gallons per hour...that means you circulate your entire tanks water once per hour...the experts suggest that good filtration rate should be about three to four times per hour so in this case you need to up the filtration by adding another filter or replacing the one you have with a higher flow rate filter. Like I said, given a closed loop eventually all the water will pass through the UV unit


----------



## Abayomi (Aug 9, 2011)

Great advice...It makes sense! Not sure who has better pricing... King Ed or J and L? King Ed doesn't give pricing over the phone. May have to take a drive.... Thanks so much!!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I like your idea on the valve. I wasnt bashing that. Having one would looks cool. The xp3 is rather wimpy with output flow. I can see why you would want it on the Fx5. I dont want to slow any of my filters down and agree with you that eventually all the water in the tank will pass through it eventually so to each their own. 

As for the green killing machine. Ive used that before. It doesnt compare to an inline Uv at all. Im not sure about other brands. The coralife suited my needs perfectly so I bought it. Its worked great ever since.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Abayomi said:


> Wonderful Photos!! Thanks!! I just have a small amount of algae showing up on the class, plants... just a very small amount. In fact you wouldn't even notice it unless you really look. There is no hair algae at all. Had that years ago. Not sure if it would eventually help with that or not, was hoping it would. Although my main concern is making the water look so clear. I tried a UV light with a power head a couple of months ago when I got ick and couldn't believe the difference in the water and how clear it was. AMAZING! Plus i want to protect my fish which I really love! My tank is my baby and want to do everything to keep it running smooth. Its beautifully planted too. )
> 
> Thanks so much for all your advice!! Its really appreciated.


No problem. I struggled with things and found lots of answers on this site so I dont mind paying it forward. IMO nothing wrong with some minor algea in a tank. Real lakes and rivers have algea aswell. Its part of nature. Most of the African tanks Ive seen have lots of puple/brown algea on the rocks. I dont get this in my tank so Im thinking the UV has something to do with it.

I feel you on the loving your tank. I set my African tank up as proper as I could to protect the fish and my investment. This hobby isnt cheap but sometimes spending the money and doing things proper pays off more in the end. Plus less work for US and more time enjoying the tank.

Good luck with the UV. Let us know which one you bought and post some pictures of how you set it up.

Cheers and happy fish keeping
Justin


----------



## Abayomi (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, i know what you mean about an investment. I so enjoy it and everyone loves our tank. My husband watches TV and I watch the aquarium... he he!!

I did purchase the Coralife 6x 18watt from King ed today... although NOY AT ALL IMPRESSED! When i opened the box it had the 3x 9 watt light!! We dont live close and now we have to drive all the way back there to change it. I really question why the wrong light was in the box. the manufacturer wouldnt have made that mistake.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

May I know how much it cost at King Ed?


----------



## Abayomi (Aug 9, 2011)

on sale for $159.... JL aquatics was $174....


----------



## Abayomi (Aug 9, 2011)

did you use the metal tightening straps to secure the hoses? The ones at the hardware store that you tighten a screw?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Abayomi said:


> Yes, i know what you mean about an investment. I so enjoy it and everyone loves our tank. My husband watches TV and I watch the aquarium... he he!!
> 
> I did purchase the Coralife 6x 18watt from King ed today... although NOY AT ALL IMPRESSED! When i opened the box it had the 3x 9 watt light!! We dont live close and now we have to drive all the way back there to change it. I really question why the wrong light was in the box. the manufacturer wouldnt have made that mistake.


No the manufacturer wouldn't but now a days it could of been anyone. Just think honest mistake. Its easier that way. Its too bad you have to drive all the way back. I mentioned I had an issue with my light bulb from there as well. It blew as soon as I plugged it in. They were good about the return. I would of been upset if they didn't take it back. Its a bit of a drive for me as well so I know how you feel. The pay off has been good. All the effort will make you appreciate it more. Well worth the money. Welcome to the UV club. Its only cool to people with them. No one else ever seems impressed. LOL


----------



## Abayomi (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, I know. The hardest part is finding the time to go back to change it. Not sure when we can actually get there to do it. (


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest sooner than later or at least call the store and let them know what happened, that way they have a record of it and know you plan on returning it. Good luck with the UV unit, I am desperately trying to get my setup up and running as soon as possible but with a 13 year old son playing and officiating two different sports, attending professional endurance training and long work days, my time is limited to work on my fish hobby.


----------



## Abayomi (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks! Yes, I did call... Hope you find the time to get it set up. I just LOVE my tank!! Would love to set up and try a salt water tank one day, just not sure where i would put one. (smile) Plus if the UV light is a learning curve... the salt water would be huge! One day... I will.


----------



## Abayomi (Aug 9, 2011)

Managed to get it all hooked up! YA!!! Thanks to everyone for all your advice!!

Tracy


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

You can get 9 watt uv bulbs @ MOPS mail order pet supply on line I paid approx. $20 each.


----------

